# Turkey tactics #3 (Utah style)



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You've accidentally gotten up late cuz you were out drinking the night before to celebrate the turkey opener with your buddy's. Arriving at the spot you've been scouting for a month you find two different guys set up at oposit ends of the field. The flock has miraculously entered the field smack in the middle of both guys and just out of range.

1. You try to slip in between the other two guys and make your claim on the action. (after all, they don't own the mountain!)

2. You know you're a better caller than they are, (you've been practicing calling turkeys in for two weeks now before the season starts and you've fooled several gobblers in several areas) so you stay put at the edge of the field and try to "call" the birds over to you.

3. You get as close the the birds as you can and just before they spook you bum-rush the flock and shoot the closest Tom. (after all, they weren't going to come into those guys set-up anyway.)

4. You ease up to the guy with the best looking set-up and ask if he would let you sit with him just in case two toms come in at once.

5. You get on your wheeler and drive all over the country in your area looking for one by the road because you didn't scout any other flocks and you gotta be back to work in the morning.

6. You go home, get on the forum and whine about how Utah sux and there are WAY too many hunters hunting WAY to few turkeys. And you're mad cuz all the turkeys that were on public land a month ago are now on private land and Doyle Moss has leased all the hunting rights.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You go home, get on the forum and **** about how Utah sux and there are WAY too many hunters hunting WAY to few turkeys. And you're mad cuz all the turkeys that were on public land a month ago are now on private land and Doyle Moss has leased all the hunting rights.


That's my game plan! :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

6 for sure...I like playing the victim!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

dammmmmmnnnnnnnnnl you guys are mind readers. i was wondering who it was that wanted to sit by me last year


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> dammmmmmnnnnnnnnnl you guys are mind readers. i was wondering ____ it was that wanted to sit by me last year


Insert name of any Utard here.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd fire up the iPhone, get on line and check out some porn while the old lady can't see. You can always hunt turkeys.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Great Scenarios Tex! :lol: :lol: Want bet which one happens more often this season? :shock: 

Exactly the reason I travel back home to hunt turkeys.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Seriously Tex do you really have that much dislike about Utah?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Seriously Tex do you really have that much dislike about Utah?


Not at all. I love Utah. It's the Utards I can't stand. :mrgreen:

That kind of crap goes on in every state. But in the south that kind of crap will get you hurt. And I don't mean black eye/fat lip hurt, I mean ******* kick the crap out of ya, southern style beat down hurt. :evil: They just flat don't put up with those types of shenanigans down there.

We turkey hunters here in Utah have only been at it for about 10 years or so. We've got it easy. Stupid turkeys and lots of em. It's gonna take years of over the counter tag sales, and years of Darwinism to get the turkeys educated enough to make them a challenge here like they are in the south. Making them more of a challenge to hunt will weed out all the lazy dirtbag hunters. I can't wait for it to be over the counter. Life will be good.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously Tex do you really have that much dislike about Utah?
> ...


Sounds like you've been hunting in my homeland a few times. :mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh but Tex, you forgot the last one:

7. Drive up the road into a private land area, when you see a "flock" of turkeys. Slam on the brakes, run up to the fence, and start shooting at my decoys 150 yards from the road. Then jump back into the truck like a scalded cat when the hunter stands up and starts yelling at you to stop shooting at him. That was 2 years ago, and yes, I was the guy who's decoys got shot. (next time I'm shooting back.)


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

Pegged me, except I don't drink and I have no buddies, all except my new ones in the turkey field. Oh, and my turkey call is on the way from Cabela's. Screech Screech


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope you for got number 8. Hunt start tomorrow and you just ran down to cabela's and got brand new call,grab some shells and a decoy and then head out in the morning. ant that how the utahards do it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Y _(O)_ u forgot your orange vest for you and your decoy.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Bring your arses down here to the Pineywoods of Georgia and these old longbeards will school your arse they do not put up with nothing and I mean nothing out of place or a little out of the ordinary period. Oh yeah and count on that beat down from bubba and joey!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey caveman, do you flip arrows at turkeys or are you on the Will Primos team like Tex o' bob?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, when it come to turkeys, Caveman in on the R.B.I. team. He has learned over the years that turkeys are shotgun fare. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Turkey's are to be hunted with a bow the first day and then 3 1/2 inch mags with 2 1/8 oz six shot are in order. I can't wait till the come out with a 2 1/2 ounce load, my taxidermist loves me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As long as that stack of 6's goes in the turkeys noggin... I'm fine with a 3 oz load. What ever tickles yer pickle. It's the recoil from those big loads that I'm allergic to. 1 1/2 oz is plenty of shot for me.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> We turkey hunters here in Utah have only been at it for about 10 years or so. We've got it easy. Stupid turkeys and lots of em. It's gonna take years of over the counter tag sales, and years of Darwinism to get the turkeys educated enough to make them a challenge here like they are in the south. Making them more of a challenge to hunt will weed out all the lazy dirtbag hunters. I can't wait for it to be over the counter. Life will be good.


I don't know a thing about turkey hunting but my favorite quote about Utah turkey hunting is from a story I was told once.

A friend of mine who is a guide had a group of, I think 4 hunters, from the south east somewhere. According to him, these boys were some serious hard core turkey hunters. They came out here for a change of scenery and a different type of hunt. The guide took them to the area they were planning to hunt and dropped them off. They wanted to do all the work themselves, so they just hired my friend to get them in the right area. Anyway a few hours later, he showed back up to check on them, and there they all sat, tom's in hand. As he got out of the truck the first words out of the group were; "Ya'lls turkeys are dumb!"

I have wanted to hunt them ever since. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Try that back in my home state of Mississippi and you will be lucky to make it home! I am sure that after you do that once you will think long and hard about doing it again. 4 flat tires and a cut radiator hose make for a long trip back home. The "Good Ole Boys" take their Turkey hunting really serious down south.


----------

